# Kingfish



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

While fly fishing for king's at rig's, what tactic's should I to catch them? Also what type of flie's, lines, WT of rod and line etc? Any advice would be appreciated. thanks! TightLines


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

8 wt or better outfit with a minimum of 200 yards of backing, intermediate or full sink line, 5' leader with a 12 inch trace of #4 or 5 leader wire. Lead eye clouser in blue white, green white or chart white, #2 - 1/0 hook.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Animal Chris,

Thanks for posting that picture of my boat, my chum churm, my flies, and my fishing buddy Chris Phillips. This was one page of a six page photo essay done by Tosh Brown with me and Chris on my boat a year ago. It was in the October issue of Flyfishing in Saltwater or Saltwater Flyfishing- I can't remembeR which.

The technique Chris and I use on our charters is to drift by some structure, set up a chum line with chum bag and chum churn. Then cast down current with very fast sinking lines, let em sink as you drift past them, let em drift out behind the boat and then strip them in through the chum line. BAMM!!!

We did this with Tosh and you could actually see the kings taking our flies 40-60' down. We caught 7 or 8 that day up to about 25#

A bonefish picks up your fly and accelerates to 30 mph. A kingfish HITS your fly at 30 mph. There is nothing like it.

THE JAMMER
WWW.THEJAMMERII.COM


----------

